# Corn Snakes



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey guys, long time no see! I've been pretty busy with finals and studying lately but now that I got my midterms and a few finals out of the way I have more time. The ratties have been doing excellent, I love them so much and never knew they'd get that trusting and friendly towards me as they have. 

Anyways, I've been looking into some more animals and I think corn snakes would be a good choice. I've never had them before but dealt with many other types of reptiles and handled others before, also had my share of getting tagged from various reptiles and so forth. I've looked at different caresheets and resources and compared them, and have been a member of various herp forums before but figured I'd come here too. I've seen various set ups and a large tank would be the best, right? 20-30 Gallons would work for a corn? Also, is it better to have them lone or a couple? I know food can be a preference to the snake whether it will take frozen or live but are there a lot of picky eaters out there? I have many light fixtures and so forth from past reptiles but could I get a good list of what I'd need also? Sorry for all the questions, I just am curious about a lot of it! I am really interested in these little guys and I'd like to have a few.

-Knoahe


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Snakes are great, and corn snakes are great starters- they're hardy and usually friendly.

Tank set up- Others may have more to add, but this should start you off-

Decent size tank. As with all animals, the bigger the better. It's no different for snakes. It varies from size of the herp and whether it climbs, but I'd say at least a 30 would be good for a corn snake. 

Light- You need to have a hot spot and two hide boxes. One on each end of the cage. One half should have a heater overhead light, I use red bulbs, and the other no heater at all. This way, the snake can regulate tempurature. I usually keep water on the cool side of the tank. 

Feed- Contrary to popular belief, all snakes will eat frozen if it's done right. If yours seems like it doesnt want it, even when it's warmed, keep trying. wiggle it around like a real mouse and keep it warm. If he refuses, wait a few days, get a fresh pinkie, and do it again. The snake will eventually eat it.


Friends- No. I would not put more than one snake together. Bad idea.

Hope that helped


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

For baby corns a small plastic container with holes punched like a plastic shoe box is fine, 20-30 gallons is fine for an adult.

I don't have corns, I have Ball pythons but I don't use any lamps, I regulate the temp with under tank heat and humidity control.
They need a dark place to hide, and a large(but not TO large) bowl to soak in. I use a medium dog dish for my adult Ball.
I use un printed newspaper as a substrate but you can use something more pleasing to the eye like soft repti carpet or SNAKE aspen. Regular small pet aspen is to sharp and abrasive. 
Don't keep them in groups that like Kinsey said is a bad idea.

Talk to people on Herp forums they are immensly helpful.

Where are you located? In march I am going to a Reptile Expo and that's the best place to browse snakes, find breeders, and learn stuff. My snake is from this expo.
Long Island Reptile expo in NY


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys! Okay as for the tank and when it comes to heating, should I go with the over-head heat lamp or the undertank heater (+ thermostat to help control heat), or both? I wouldn't think both, seems like an awful lot of heat. I've just as many people use over-head lamps as I have undertank heaters, which is better? Or is it preference? 

Okay, lone corn, got ya. As for the water dish, I'll need to get something big enough so the whole snake can coil into it but not something that is massive, correct? I'll see what size snake I get and base the water dish off that, but of course all things grow and get bigger in time so I'll be ready to get a larger one when needed. 

I plan on getting the following:

*Tank - I already have different size tanks I could use or smaller for babies, or I could get something else if it's a babe.
*Snake Aspen substrate
*At least 2 hides - Preferably one like a "log" so it can be used to help shedding as I've heard
*A branch of sorts - I like to decorate tanks and give plenty of climbing opportunities and other hiding spots
*Over-head heat lamp or undertank heater + thermostat - I already have the lamps if I can use that
*Fake plants 
*Water dish/bowl based on size of snake
*Pinkies - Based on thickest part of the snake I've heard
*Thermometers - I already have some for each end of the tank, I prefer digital
*Tank lid clips - Already have them in case of an escape artist
*Tweezers - For feeding 

And also, I see some people using things like containers, with a hole cut in the top so the can get in, filled with certain types of moss and water so it helps them with humidity, should I do this also?

I live in Kentucky, so it's a bit far from me but not so much. I could see about going but I'd have to see if I have anything I need to get done during that time and so forth.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

We've got corn snakes at college. They're kept in a large-ish vivarium (3'x2'x1.5') with logs to climb up, a bowl of water to soak in and a couple of boxes to hide in. They have a heat lamp on a therostat at one end of the viv, and the water is at the opposite end to it to avoid it getting too hot for the snakes. They've also got damp boxes that are sprayed with water every day to keep they damp. They have sand on the bottom of the vivarium. 

We have 2, and they live in the same viv, but they are *always* seperated to feed. All the snakes at college are fed frozen mice or rats, depending on the size of the snake. Some of them are a PITA to feed, but if you leave it long enough then they will eventually eat. Nothing is ever fed live food as it's illegal to do so in the UK. 

I will point out that I don't keep snake as pets, this is just how things are done at college.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I would go with over tank heat- I've heard some nasty stories about snakes who got burned on an under tank heater, and it's more natural for them to be basking UNDER the source.

Your list looks good, but with the feed, I usually just feed pinkies. Smaller food has more nutrient, so even when my snake got larger, I fed her two pinkies at once intead of just one. Unless it's a big snake, I would do that.

My girl unfortunatly passed on, but she was quite a neat creature. I went through the picky eating stage with her. She learned quite quickly what frozen food was and could smell me heating it and would come out. Make sure that when you warm the mice you microwave water and then hold the mouse in the hot water so it does not explode. 

When you pick out a snake watch for a few things-

Lumps and bumps, 
Skinny
dull colours or ragged scales
generally seeming unalert or ill

Bumps are a terror. They can sometimes mean the snake has spinal ulcers, something that cannot be cured and is what killed my Majic. Another wonderful thing is the Reptiles magazne. I love it, and even without any herps, I am subscribed. Very informative. They also have a web site with care sheets and a forum.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

An under tank heater should NEVER burn an animal. The only stories I have heard are from Heat rocks which are terrible and should never be used.


----------



## Knoahe (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the help everyone, I appreciate it! I have several Reptile magazines already I've picked up at the store, I should probably subscribe to them too. 

Well I think we've all been in that situation where we go to the store for things we need and end up coming back with something unexpected, it's hard to say no in those cases. I went out to a pet store yesterday to get some things for a possible tank and stuff for my other critters, I came home with a new corn. I know I shouldn't have done it, but I couldn't really say no once I seen it! The store owner, who I've bought supplies from before, let me know that the corn had been there for over a year, and that had it since [referring to the snake as "it" since I have not sexed it myself yet] it was only a babe and quite small. She was honest in telling me it was still a bit finicky, but I don't mind working with it. Right now I'd say it's a good 18, 20 inches, but I haven't measured it either. It has yet to go into "s" position around me or strike at me, but I have only handled it a few times because I don't want to stress it out the first few days. Apparently it's not a picky eater at all, and has already eaten yesterday so I don't need to feed it again for a few days. I picked up reasonable size pinkies also. Right now the warm side of the tank is about 83, the cool side is about 70-72. The snake is currently in it's hide on the warm side, though it's been out and venturing around too. The snake is alert and is already showing me it's little personality! The scales look good too, none of them ragged. It has beautiful color, it's a snow corn I believe. 

Just on another note, for future reference if I plan on getting more, has anyone ever ordered from any good online sources? I've ordered supplies from a lot of herp sites but never any reptiles as I've heard some are better than others, and so forth, so I just leave that to nearby breeders. [Or in this case, my impulse buy from the store] Good nearby breeders of any herp I've gotten before is hard to come by! 

*I ment to ask too, is there any sites to order neat decor from? The tank already has some but I hate negative space and want to provide for more security and hiding spots. I'm already ordering some more, just wondering if there's anything else.


----------

